# "De-winterizing" and "When is it OK to Put the Boat in"



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

1. What is involved in "De-Winterizing" my boat? (got my first boat in June, so this is the first winter) Someone told me I just start it up to get the fogging oil residue out of the motor and then replace the spark plugs. What else do I need to do?

2. I live on West Reservoir in the Portage Lakes and kept my boat in the water for all of last year (I would go out 4-5 times a week, so it was just easier that way--and I don't have a truck yet!). Given the temperatures, when is it ok to put it out there and not worry about anything?

Thanks!

-Nathan


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

1. I assume you used environmentally friendly antifreeze, if so, you can just stick the boat in the water and go. I have not heard anyone tell me that the spark plugs are required to be changed. That is something that I would normally due upon a tune up, or as necessary, not just because.
2. If an engine is subject to a constant 32 degrees over a period of time long enough for the entire engine to freeze, that would be enough to crack the engine (note, a period long enough means that the temperature would have to stay pretty cold for a good junk of time). I am going to wait until I know we are back up in the high 30's and temp will stay that way.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Just pulled my bass boat out of storage and ran thru my yearly start up proceedure. Since you said this is your first year I thought I would throw out what I do. I do test run my motors in a 55 gal drum, and since it might get cold over the next two weeks or so and my storag unit is unheated I disconnect the fuel line and turn the motor over for a second to help eject any water left inside. I have some friends down south that run their boats year round and say swear the outboards are self draining. 

1. Check air in trailer tires.
2. Check air in spare tire
3. Greesed Wheel Bearings
4. Checked trailer lights
5. Checked lights on boat
6. Installed Batteries (stored in the basement during the winter)
7. Hooked up all wiring to my batteries 
8. Started up main motor and kicker motor and ran them each for about five minutes to burn off all fogging oil.
9. After starting motors up, pulled and replaced last years spark plugs with new plugs. 
10. Greesed all fittings on both motors
11. Fuel tank was topped off from end of last season so no need to add any fuel.
12. Replaced in-line fuel filter on 40 hp motor.
13. Removed and cleaned in-line fuel filter on 9.9 kicker.
14. Checked for good water flow on both motors when they were running. 
15. Pulled props on both motors and checked for fishing line, etc. Greased shaft and reinstalled prop.
16. Checked live well pumps and bilge pump to make sure working.
17. Replaced squeeze bulb and fuel line (started looking like it was cracking a little bit)
18. Replaced nylon wench cord on trailer crank (noticed some damage at end of last season).
19. Lower unit oil was changed at the end of last season on both motors.
20. Pulled prop off electric motor and confirmed shaft had no fishing line on it, checked motor to make sure it was running okay.
21. Checked trailer plates to make sure tags were up to date. 
22. Checked boat registration to make sure it was up to date.
23. Removed last years safety inspection sticker from the side of the boat. 
24. Plugged in on board charger to make sure it was working okay. When I bring it home from storage at the end of the month I'll plug it in and top off the batteries

I'm going by memory so I'm sure I might have forgot something or other. Next weekend if weather is good I'll steam clean the carpets and load all my gear into the boat.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Telling us what kinda boat you have would be a good start.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Telling us what kinda boat you have would be a good start.


Good point... it is a 1994 Astro (18') with a 150 hp Mercury...

I had it winterized at a marina because I ran out of time in the fall to do it myself. After reading more about it, it seems like doing it myself shouldn't be that big of a deal... just trying to make sure I don't screw anything up.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Since it is your first boat, here is a useful link on winterizing and Getting it ready in the spring.

Winter prep. http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/37.htm

Spring prep. The checklist is on page 11. http://www.boatus.com/boattech/SpringPrep2006.pdf

And to prevent a tragedy, check your wiring. http://www.boatus.com/seaworthy/magazine/SeaOct09.pdf


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There really isn't much to "de-winterizing" an outboard. I always cleaned the spark plugs and started the motor in the driveway. Never wanted to have my first trip to the ramp be the first time starting. Make sure you have it on muffs. Never turn turn the engine over dry, you'll ruin the water pump impeller.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! Like I said, since I'm new, I just don't want to screw things up!


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a great question, I too will be starting up a 9.9 Honda after winter. I fogged the motor, drained the gas and water in the fall, he is my question. Should I turn the motor over a few times with the emergency thing pulled "in other words without electrical power to the plugs" to get the fogging fluid moving in the cyclinders then start as normal. I to do not want to do anything to hurt motor maybe I am being too careful but just want to do the right thing.

Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just pull and clean the plugs then put them back in, start the engine using muffs. You can possibly ruin your water pump impeller by turning the engine over dry.

I use brake cleaning fluid to clean the plugs.


----------

